# Panel refresh



## Alex02 (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab da wiedermal ein Problemsche.

Folgender Codeabschnitt:

...............
public Report()
	{

		jfchoos.setFileSelectionMode(JFileChooser.DIRECTORIES_ONLY);
		add(jfchoos);		
		jfchoos.addActionListener(this);


	}

...................

this.show (false);
this.remove(jfchoos);
this.add (param);
this.show();
this.doLayout();

Das Problem ist, dass jfchoos entfernt wird aber param nicht automatisch angezeigt wird.

Ich muss die Größe des Panels etwas abändern, param angezeigt wird.

Gibt es sowas wie eine reload- oder refresh -Funktion für Panels?

Gruß

Alex


----------



## flashray (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo Alex,

probier mal revalidate() oder updateUI().


Vg Erdal


----------



## Alex02 (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo Erdal,

das probier ich gleich aus.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Gruß

Alex


----------

